

What's your favorite startup of 2012? - slykat

Specifically I'm interested in what startups have impacted you the most personally.<p>I'll start with mine: Lyft &#38; Sidecar. Both have completely changed how I move around San Francisco - I've almost forgotten how it feels to hail a cab.
======
pmtarantino
I didn't use it because I am outside US, but I think Stripe has done a great
work this year.

------
gregisenberg
The other lyft, lift. Keeps me going.

